# ygm-1 vs ygm-3? Who's played both?



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

And which did you prefer and why? Is the YGM-1 noticeably better in any way, in your opinion?

cheers]
dt


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I've had both over the years and like them both. I currently have a '67 YGM-1 that I use at rehearsals and it has a really sweet tone but not quite as much headroom at the YGM-3

The early YGM-3's with the reverb transformer and more fender-like tone controls and the nicest IMO


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks scottone, I've never heard of a YGM with a reverb transformer. I thought it was the YGM-1s that had the Fender tone stack/EQ controls?

cheers
dt


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

i'm pretty sure at least some YGM-1s have a reverb transformer, now that I've done some research...

dt


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Dusty...I've owned a YGM-3 with the reverb transformer quite a few years back. The model name on the front panel is usually Guitar Mate Reverb III on those ones.




dusty tolex said:


> thanks scottone, I've never heard of a YGM with a reverb transformer. I thought it was the YGM-1s that had the Fender tone stack/EQ controls?
> 
> cheers
> dt


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

so I have a line on a YGM-1 with the reverb transformer. Is this going to be the fender-like circuit?

cheers


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I wouldn't get too carried away searching out one with a reverb transformer. The reverb is still only "servicable" and doesn't compete with a nice Fender; it is also very strong so I would suggest modding the amp to get in under control. The EQ on the early ones also uses a Fender circuit (rather than Baxandall) but the values are very strange and need to be changed to get the most out of the amp. I had one of the first 50 ever made. Here is what I did to it:


1.) Clipped bright cap on input
2.) Speaker out changed from RCA to 1/4 (helps for hooking to other cabs)
3.) EQ switched to Fender Values (the circuit is stock Fender).
4.) Volume, Bass, and Reverb pots changed from Linear to Audio taper pots.
5.) Subbed in 5751 for the 12ax7 in the Reverb.
6.) Resistor placed in reverb circuit. Reverb is much better/useful now.
7.) Speaker switched to Celestion Blue.
8.) 3 prong plug added.

Wish I had it back but you know how life is. LOL

TG


----------



## Logieberra (Dec 29, 2012)

Have tried the YGM3 and it was amazingly sparkly and I just knew it would rip with my pedals.. Wondering what wattage the amp is though. 

I personally use a Traynor YGL2 as my main gigging amp with a extension cab for at home use and it is an amazing amp and do the sparkly cleans and smooth bluesy tones right to heavy downtuned grinding rock tones very well built EL84 amp


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

TG...did you adjust the value of the power resistor between the B+ and screen nodes of the power supply? Mine had a very low value (12 ohms) which resulted in the screen voltage being higher than the plate voltage. I put a 1K or 1.5k in there (can't remember which) and it resolved the issue.

You are right about the reverb circuit. If you don't change the the shared cathode resistor in the driver stage from 68 ohm to 470 ohm, your tube life will be very short. I use a 12AT7 for my reverb driver.

Dusty, if you get the amp and need more info, I'll try to get more specific on the changes that I made.

Scott





traynor_garnet said:


> I wouldn't get too carried away searching out one with a reverb transformer. The reverb is still only "servicable" and doesn't compete with a nice Fender; it is also very strong so I would suggest modding the amp to get in under control. The EQ on the early ones also uses a Fender circuit (rather than Baxandall) but the values are very strange and need to be changed to get the most out of the amp. I had one of the first 50 ever made. Here is what I did to it:
> 
> 
> 1.) Clipped bright cap on input
> ...


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

i grabbed the YGM-1 once I went and tried it out. It's very sweet and raw, and a tad nasal in a way that I like. Great cosmetic shape 3except most opf the knobs have been replaced and the volume, bass and treble labels have been scuffed out for some reason. 

Serial number is in the mid 200s. Reverb is better than any I've heard on a YGM-series amp. It seems to surround the signal rather than ride above it, if you get my meaning. And very useful all the way around, though super surfy in a Fender way at the high end of the dial. Good deal too - $500 all in. 

The grillcloth is different than the later cloth, though it is original. AND the Traynor logo is complete. Pics coming if any interest.

dt


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Interested in picd


----------

